# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Comments >  Thank you for no politics

## InfInIty13X

I just wanted to say I am very happy that there aren't political threads over here polluting the rest of the forum. All they do is breed contempt and end up reduced to shouting matches and name-calling. Kudos people.  :Smile:

----------


## into

there are now...you just created one! JK :Smile:

----------


## JeffX

You're wrong you liberal/conservative, or whatever you are!    :Big Grin: 

I don't even bother posting on threads like that anymore.  Too many people can't have a real conversation without turning it into a flame war.

----------


## jclee

I won't even read those.  If I wanted an online, politcal dialogue, I'd find an issues-oriented forum.  I'm kind of surprised that people can't set politics aside for a little while when their in a setting in which they are fairly irrelevant. Then again, here I am replying to something that's not about frogs...

----------


## John Clare

Just the frogs, ma'am, just the frogs.

----------

